# Buckskin shirt



## Bill Mc (Oct 4, 2014)

Finally started.







I'll post more as I struggle onward.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey, it`s a start. Is that skin smoked?


----------



## Trefer (Oct 4, 2014)

Looking good, Bill....decided to go with the 'yoke' pattern!


----------



## 7 point (Oct 4, 2014)

Looks good Im hoping to start a pouch this year.........need some hide first.


----------



## Bill Mc (Oct 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey, it`s a start. Is that skin smoked?



Yes, lightly smoked. They were rinsed before I started.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 6, 2014)

lookin' good . lets see the back ....


----------



## cotinpatch (Oct 6, 2014)

Looks nice....looking forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## Bill Mc (Oct 9, 2014)

A little more progress.





Make the holes for the lacing.





Now do some lacing. That below the seam will be fringe.






The front now sewed to the yoke. More to come when I add the back.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 9, 2014)

That`s lookin` good, Bill. You`ll be outfitted in time for the Frontier Festival in January.


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 9, 2014)

Bill, that's so cool that you brain tanned that yourself and now to complete your vision!!!! 
What feels amazing is to know the Native Americans did that daily for their survival.


----------



## cotinpatch (Oct 9, 2014)

Smile!


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 12, 2014)

lookin' good Mr Bill ....


----------



## Rix56 (Oct 12, 2014)

*Looking good Bill*

Way to go, you'll look like a real frontier hunter


----------



## Bill Mc (Oct 12, 2014)

I laced the back on today. Now for the sleeves. But a new problem arises, I must tan another hide or 2 for the sleeves and to fill out that "girth".


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 14, 2014)

Bill Mc said:


> I laced the back on today. Now for the sleeves. But a new problem arises, I must tan another hide or 2 for the sleeves and to fill out that "girth".



welllllll....I got 1 opening left unfilled in the brain tanning class at SGTP in Ellaville Feb 2015. But I figure you already know how to do it and probably don't want to wait that long either.....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2014)

looking GOOOD, Mr. Bill!!!


----------



## Bill Mc (Oct 14, 2014)

TNGIRL said:


> welllllll....I got 1 opening left unfilled in the brain tanning class at SGTP in Ellaville Feb 2015. But I figure you already know how to do it and probably don't want to wait that long either.....



Yessom, I've got 3 in the freezer and brains ready to go. Just gotta get a day with low humidity and some elbow grease.


----------



## collardncornbread (Oct 30, 2014)

Tell me more about the tanning class. Im a long way off, but I would like to learn how its done. I have some chairs that my grandfather canned with deer hide back in the 60's
He just cant tell me how he did all those back then. He died back in 85.


----------



## Bill Mc (Nov 12, 2014)

Finished 2 hides now I just need to smoke them, rinse and dry them a maybe finish this long drawn process.

I guess I've got "too many irons" in the fire.


----------



## Trefer (Nov 12, 2014)

If you get a chance I wish you would bring that shirt of yours up to show it off at the tanning class this weekend. There'll be some familiar faces there that would love to see it!


----------



## Bill Mc (Nov 13, 2014)

I don't think I'll be thru by this weekend. I'm hoping to finish by Thanksgiving. I don't do anything real fast these days.

But show them the "so far" pics I have posted.

I really am thankful for your class because it has made it possible for me to do something since I was 14. that's 60 years ago.


----------



## Bill Mc (Nov 17, 2014)

Smoked 2 hides yesterday just prior to the light rain. Now to rinse and dry them and start cutting out those sleeves.

Thought about your class Trefer. Did y'all finish OK.

Waiting on pics.


----------



## Bill Mc (Dec 12, 2014)

Hides smoked and rinsed. And I laced the left sleeve on.

I think that as the hardest part. I had to splice my lacing twice. 








Now for that right sleeve and the "panels"


----------



## Trefer (Dec 12, 2014)

Looking good Bill!  
Here's a link to some of those pics you asked about from the tanning class.
https://www.facebook.com/164354506929603/photos/pcb.880312538667126/880312238667156/?type=1&theater


----------



## Bill Mc (Dec 15, 2014)

Poking holes to attach a sleeve. I don't think the Indians did it this way.






But the right sleeve is attached. I think I will sew up that hole.

Then finishing the sleeves, adding the fat boy panels and then fixing the fringe.


----------



## Bill Mc (Dec 27, 2014)

*Finished at last*

except for a little work around the neck. I need to make it a little bigger and add some throngs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2014)

Very Nice Bill Mc!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 27, 2014)

I like it.  Dylan has 3 hides in the freezer he is wanting to tan, but I don't know anything about it.  I guess it is time to learn.


----------



## cotinpatch (Dec 27, 2014)

The finished product looks great...a bit longer than I anticipated but you should certainly be proud after all the work you put into it!  Enjoy wearing it...and smile!


----------



## bdj3445 (Dec 28, 2014)

That looks good. Very cool


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 28, 2014)

Looks good!


----------



## dpoole (Dec 29, 2014)

Awesome !!!


----------



## Trefer (Dec 31, 2014)

Now that is one good-looking shirt! Congrats on a job well done!


----------



## chehawknapper (Dec 31, 2014)

That looks great Bill! I know you are proud of that one. For those who have not made their own - after the time and work expended, you WILL take your time before cutting and lacing so you do not screw it up. I expect to see it worn proudly at Chehaw!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 6, 2015)

you did a fine job on that shirt!!!!! it looks awesome!!!


----------



## RNC (Jan 8, 2015)

Great job !
Looks real good on ya a holding that smokepole


----------



## Trefer (Jan 8, 2015)

Ok Bill, now it's time to get started on a good pair of buckskin pants and Mocs to compliment that good looking shirt!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2015)

Shirt was sweet man. It is something to be real proud of


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2015)

Very nice, and it was meeting you today Bill.thanks for the reloading help.


----------



## dpoole (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks for coming to SGTP and modeling it for us sat.


----------



## Leathermandan (Feb 24, 2015)

shirt looks great! thats next on my list of things to make!


----------

